
Irc.com: What we’re doing, what’s upcoming, and open source - utopian3
https://irc.com/
======
agluszak
This could be big if it works out, but most users will still happily continue
to trade their data for sticker packs on whichever Facebook messaging app they
happen to use. Non-power users simply don't care for open source

